# Anyone know what this is?



## Bristol (Jun 14, 2010)

We have a 30 gallon tank that is in my daughters room. I just noticed this on one of her dwarf gouramis. It looks like a cut almost I'm wondering if from the big fake coral thing in the tank? Or ia it an infection? Looks white.


----------



## Bunny (Oct 13, 2013)

Be careful with that... I had something on my gourmais that looked similar to start and they all ended up dieing from it one by one... It was probably just a scratch or missing scale that got infected but... infections I found impossible to cure... :/
I'll let someone that knows what they are talking about actually tell you something useful though...


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

It looks like the scale came off either from scratches or fight. Clean water should heal it. If you are worry, use some melafix.


----------



## Bristol (Jun 14, 2010)

charles said:


> It looks like the scale came off either from scratches or fight. Clean water should heal it. If you are worry, use some melafix.


Thank you both. I've done a good water change today and we monitor it to see how he looks in a few days &#128516;


----------

